# Mac sur PC



## fousfous (19 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Je suis de plus en plus désespéré par windows et je n'ai pour l'instant pas les moyens de m'offrir un Mac.
J'aimerais donc réussir à installer OS X sur mon PC (et sans faire sauter ma session windows).
Mon PC a , je pense, quelques éléments compatibles comme la carte  graphique (nividia 320M), la RAM compatible Mac et peut être le  processeur (core i7 720qm).
Es-que vous connaissez une technique pas trop compliqué et pas dangereuse?
Merci


----------



## Tuncurry (19 Janvier 2013)

Y'a pleins de tutos sur Internet. celui là par exemple : http://tuto4you.fr/installer-mac-osx-pc-windows-hackintosh/


----------



## fousfous (19 Janvier 2013)

Ce tuto est quand même vieux, je veux pouvoir installer mountain lion. Pas une vielle version d'OS X complètement inutilisable.Et la je vais tout perdre avec cette méthode.


----------



## itOtO (19 Janvier 2013)

Tu m'as l'air d'être sur un laptop donc ça va pas être les doigts dans le nez et donc tout dépend de ton modèle d'ordi....

C'est quoi comme ordi?


----------



## fousfous (19 Janvier 2013)

Mon ordi c'est un HP pavillon dv7 3165ef
http://www.materiel.net/ordinateur-portable/hp-pavilion-dv7-3165ef-53870.html


----------



## itOtO (19 Janvier 2013)

Hummm.... C'est mal barré 

Trouves un disques dur et tentes l'installation avec Unibeast de Tonymac, si ça plante tu pourras poster tes avancées pour voir comment dépanner...


----------



## fousfous (19 Janvier 2013)

mais il n'y a rien à craindre pour le PC et les données qu'il contient?
Je peux aussi le faire avec une carte SD de 8Go?


----------



## itOtO (20 Janvier 2013)

Pour le PC aucun risque, pour les données il est toujours mieux de faire une sauvegarde de ton Windows, ou alors d'utiliser un deuxième disque dur pour tenter la manip, d'abord parce que ce genre de manip peut toujours endommager tes données, ensuite parce que pour l'installation d'OSX il vaut mieux qu'il soit seul sur un disque dur formater au format mac... Tu peux faire un dual boot mais ça complique les choses et sur ta config ça demandera de toute façon de passer ton windows sur la deuxième partition du disque.


----------



## fousfous (20 Janvier 2013)

Ok, J'ai bien un disque dur externe mais c'est la sauvegarde de mon PC (enfin juste le dossier utilisateur).
A part ça mon plus gros volume de stockage externe c'est 8Go.
La bonne nouvelle c'est que j'ai 2emplacements disque et qu'il y en a un de libre.
Combien de place prend OS X?


----------



## itOtO (20 Janvier 2013)

Il faut compter 10-15Go environ. si OSX n'est pas installé sur la première partition du disque il faudra toujours passer par la clé USB d'installation pour démarrer, mais bon pour faire des tests c'est pas forcément trop embêtant.


----------



## fousfous (20 Janvier 2013)

Je veux pouvoir m'en servir pour utiliser moins windows.Donc faut que je trouve un support suffisamment grand pour continuer.


----------

